# Classic more popular than Cloud?



## Hiace_Drifter (Jul 16, 2018)

Hi,

I've just noticed the Classic CC forums on here have 4 times more threads/posts than the "Cloud" CC forums - is that an indicator of the popularity of the 2 versions amongst the folks on here?

I returned to Lightroom after a long break last month ... went for "Cloud" but now I'm wondering ....  the initial sync took days ... and now a sync of 300 pics is taking hours too. I cant cope with this!!! This is on 100mb fibre, with my windows PC wired into the router.

Neil


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 16, 2018)

neilp2000 said:


> I've just noticed the Classic CC forums on here have 4 times more threads/posts than the "Cloud" CC forums - is that an indicator of the popularity of the 2 versions amongst the folks on here?


Probably, but you could also conclude that Classic is apparently so much more complicated and/or buggy that it leads to 4 times more questions...


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jul 16, 2018)

I think the proper conclusion is since Classic has been around for years, and CC is brand new, that inertia rules and most people are still on Classic.  I suspect indeed a bigger proportion of the CC users ask questions as it is new and changing and perhaps a bit more buggy, so the proportion in questions probably skews toward a higher apparent proportion of CC users.

And of course many Classic users also have CC running or at least installed since it's included free (or Classic is included free depending on your viewpoint) in the subscription, so some have a foot in both camps.   Or at least a toe.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 16, 2018)

The cloud version (1.x) is still missing a lot of functionality found in LR Classic and prior perpetual versions.  New adopters may not be aware of the need for this missing functionality where as long time users want and need a fully functional product that they are used too.    You can get the mobile benefits of LRCC by sync'ing the Classic app to the Lightroom Cloud.


----------

